# l. multifasciatus or l. similis



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

I thought that I was set on the type of shellie I wanted for my tang tank. I wanted a fish that would colonize and raise their young that have good personality. I had settled on the Multi's, but am now hearing that Simili's are very similar in both regards... Any input would be much appreciated. Their tank mates will be Altolamp Black Calvus juvie's


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Similis are not as colonial as multies. They're a much nastier little fish. If you want to watch a colony grow and thrive mulites are you best bet. Personally I liked them better than my similis as well.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Darkside said:


> Similis are not as colonial as multies. They're a much nastier little fish. If you want to watch a colony grow and thrive mulites are you best bet. Personally I liked them better than my similis as well.


Agreed


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks guys!!


----------

